# Welcome Earfax!



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Welcome Elizabeth and her lovely Molly!


I dragged in another Hav-lover into our Hava-holic forum  She contacted me through YouTube as she commented on my Sierra Vids and asked if I knew more Hav-owners as she saw the Happy Havanezer Party Video's.....
Oh boy do I know some!!ound: hahaha!!ound:
Lina, Elizabeth is from NY  New Jersey! So you guys might be closer than you think!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Elizabeth and Molly!
:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome, Elizabeth and Molly.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:welcome:

Wanda & Pepper


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the group Elizabeth and Molly. You'll love it here. We're all nuts . . . for our havanese . . . and yours.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum Elizabeth and Molly! Where in New York (or is it New Jersey?) are you? You should come to our East Coast Spring Play date in May (near Princeton) if you're nearby!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome Elizabeth and Molly...

...from Maureen and Molly!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome Elizabeth and Molly! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello All, 
Elizabeth thanks you for your sweet welcomes, unfortunately she is still unable to post! Therefor I just wanted to pass on that message!
I've sent Dawna a quick cry for help to find out where the problem lies.
take care, 
Suzanne


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Everything should be fixed now:biggrin1:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*Hi to everyone!!!!!*

 Thank you for the warm welcome. A special thank you to Suuske 747!

I look forward to being a member.

Lina 
I live in Jersey City, NJ but we spend time in NY since we are so close. Are there many havanese get togethers? Mollie would love to make new friends and I just love being around those wonderful dogs.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Elizabeth, that's great to see you posting finally! 

We have a Hav play date (I think this time around we're getting about 30 Havs!) for the forum coming up soon - May 10th. Here's the thread for it:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3419&

Also, the Greater New York Havanese Club has play dates every so often here in the city:

http://havanese.meetup.com/54/

If you're ever in the city and just want to meet up, Kubrick and I live on 92nd and 2nd. We love play dates!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Also, forgot to mention, where are the pictures of Molly?


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*Pictures*

Hi Lina 
As the weather gets warmer we will definetly be heading to central park. We can do a hava picnic

How do you put pictures on here? I notice everyone has a picture. Have you ever been to Jersey City?

Elizabeth:whoo:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Elizabeth, to put an avatar picture up you have to click on the UserCP link at the top of the page and then click on Edit Avatar on the left hand side column. Then add a picture from your computer. To add a picture to your post (they are bigger), after you hit post reply scroll down past the box to Manage Attachments. Click on that and then attach a picture. That's it! 

Actually, funny you should ask, I'm going to be in Jersey City on April 12th since a coworker friend of mine just bought an apartment there and she invited us over for dinner. Kubrick is coming because she just loves him! 

Oh and we should definitely have a Central Park picnic! Kubrick loves loves loves Central Park. We go there every Sunday (coincidentally his bath day, LOL) and he loves to run around on the grass and dirt.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Yay!! Elizabeth made it!! Hooray!








I see Lina has tracked you down already!
Mollly better get ready for some multi-hav-RLH! hahaha!!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*Mollie Picture*



Hi Suzanne thanks again for all your help. How was dinner?:biggrin1:

Lina

Where in Jersey City are you going? I live near Hamilton Park. It is a great park. they are suppose to be doing it over and put in a dog run but I have been hearing that since we moved here a year ago. we really love it here though( I still consider myself a new yorker though.) I know you have plans that day but darn that would have been great to see you . If you are around the park let me know. by the way your dog is beautiful.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

testing
eace:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome Elizabeth and Mollie, Mollie is adorable.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Debbie and thanks for the welcome.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*new picture*

here is another one of Mollie


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Elizabeth and Mollie!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome Elizabeth and Molly. Love the picture of Molly in the tree!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I so love that picture!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Mollie is just adorable! I love that last picture too! 

I'm not sure where exactly in Jersey City I'll be... I looked on Google maps and she lives near Fisk Park around Bowers St and Palisade Ave. Is that near you?


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Lina

I think it is near Journal Square not certain I will ask my husband tonight.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome hartman and Leslie

Leslie 
What does the short life mean in your posting?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, I love the photos of Mollie. She's adorable.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Leslie and Harman thanks for the warm welcome. This forum is so cool!

Leslie on the bottom of your post you mention a short life? what is that referring to?


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*thanks Susan*

Hi I have a question how do you get a picture after your posting?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Go into the User CP and choose edit signature on the left. You can add any signature you like and add a photo.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hey Elizabeth, doing a late nighter again with kids assessment records admin....therefor I am still up 
Do you remember where you added your avatar?
It says "signature" as well.....what you add there will be your text/picture underneath your posting.
Isn't this a great place to be!!! So many hava-holics together! Noone thinks your dog-crazy! Just be yourself, we're all the same, crazy in love with our Hav's!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love your pictures! Especially the one of you and Molly and Molly in the tree! :whoo::clap2:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*I hope you are asleep*

thanks now go to bed. I do love this place . I finally found a place I think I belong lol

thank you new friend - it is nice having Havafriends :whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome, Elizabeth and Mollie! Glad to see you posted some photos of your pretty girl!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you Jane your dogs are adorable. Do you have more pictures?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

When someone puts their havanese in a tree for a picture you know they belong with us.

Welcome Elizabeth and Molly!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*last one i wanted to share*

I have to warn u guys I love showing u my mollie pictures:whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

earfax said:


> Thank you Jane your dogs are adorable. Do you have more pictures?


Thank you so much! But you might be sorry you asked for more pics!

Actually, there are some in my gallery:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/765


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

oh, I absolutely love the picture of Mollie on the red chair.
She looks elegant.
Welcome Elizabeth and Mollie!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*jane your pictures are awsome*

i enjoyed your pictures I did not finish viewing them. I love looking at havanese pictures. I use to google havanese just lol to look at the different dogs, now I have this forum - so cool. My favorite of your pictures is the one where they are looking out the window. :whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:welcome: Welcome Elizabeth and Mollie!
Mollie is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks sally


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome Elizabeth and Mollie. I'm new here as well. We don't even have our puppy yet...three days and counting. Mollie is adorable.

Kim


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*Hi Kim*

Welcome. This is a great place to be. I am so excited for you . I remember when I was waiting for my Mollie it felt like that day took forever to arrive but when it did it was a whirl wind of love and happiness. Is that the picture of your new baby? What the name? are you getting it from a Breeder? Where are you located?


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome Elizabeth & Mollie!! I'm new here too! Mollie is adorable & I love all your pictures!:wave:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*hi Debbie*

Welcome and thanks. Your dog is adorable too:whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Elizabeth!

Mollie is very handsome! 

Ryan


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks glad to be here


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay Mollie & Elizabeth! You are beautiful girls. WARNING-this is a highly addicting place.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi thank you. I looked at your web site I love your knits. I llove to knit here is a sweater I made for Mollie


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

posh here is the sweater


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Adorable! I think we should go "into business.." ha ha.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I love to maybe someday. Is that your little boy ? He is adorable.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Elizabeth wrote: _"Leslie 
What does the short life mean in your posting?"_

Elizabeth~ Shadow was our 1st Hav. She became ill and unfortunately, went to the Rainbow Bridge last August. She was only 8 mos. old. Hence, the reference to a short life.

You can read her story here. Beware, it comes with a major tissue warning. Be sure you have a lot of time, too. There are over 500 posts in it. I don't know what I would have done to make it through that very difficult time if I hadn't had the love and caring of the phenomenal folks here on this forum. They are such an amazing group! Trust me, you're gonna love it here!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome Elizabeth and Molly!

She's absolutely adorable, and I LOVE that you LOVE to post pictures  WE LOVE our pictures here! hehe.

Kara and Gucci


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Elizabeth and Mollie! Welcome to the best forum there is! 

LOVE, love, love your pics of your girl. She is beautiful and so very much the picture of Hav friendliness, fun and happiness. I adore that pic of her up the tree. 

What an adorable sweater for her ! Wish I was half that talented. Lina is also a knitter, so I'm sure you'll have lots in common when you hopefully meet up for some Hav play. 

Browse around, enjoy the threads, don't hesitate to ask if you have questions, as I'm sure anything has been asked at least once or twice before.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*hi marj*

thanks for the wonderful welcome


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*leslie*

I am so sorry about your loss. I cried so hard when I was reading it. It brought back memories of two precious dogs I had in my life. Not that any dog can take the place but did you eventually get add on to your family?


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi guy how do you make a picture smaller


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi marcjc thanks for the great welcome


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome Elizabeth & Mollie! You're going to fit right in with your love for Mollie and photographing her. Perfect combo!

(I thought this thread was something about ear wax. LOL)


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

earfax said:


> I am so sorry about your loss. I cried so hard when I was reading it. It brought back memories of two precious dogs I had in my life. Not that any dog can take the place but did you eventually get add on to your family?


We sure did! Here's a recent pic of our precious little Tori. She's our Mary Poppins dog... "Practically perfect in every way!"


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Leslie Tori is stunning! I've actually always had a thing for black dogs, I just love them. Black cats too. My first dog I trained as a child was a black mutt named "Charcoal." I was a literal kid back then...

I love the Mary Poppins description. I think Posh and I may steal that.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome!! Mollie is adorable!! How on earth did you get her in a tree?? Cute pix!

Karen


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amy~ Thank you, Tori is such a delight. We couldn't love her any more if we tried 

I, too, have a thing for black animals. Over the years I've owned 3 black cats and 3 black dogs.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my goodness, Leslie!! Tori is all grown up and very lady-like! When did that happen? I just realized it's been ages since I've seen a picture of Tori. Time flies....... She's gorgeous and I totally love the bow and her head tilt. She's squishable!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj, I ask myself that very question. When _did_ she become so grown up??? I know I've been very lax in posting pix of her. There are a few reasons, not the least of which is how hard it is to get a good pic of her (the black dog "thing") I know you totally understand that one 

Here's another one of her in her new Spring harness. I promise I'll try to do better in the hoto: department!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Elizabeth and Molly!!! Molly is strikingly beautiful-- Happy to have you both here.

Leslie, grown up is right!!! and Marj is right, Tori is very lady like. And she looks like she is "practically perfect in every way." Yes we need more pictures.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow, Leslie. She's so cute in your avatar, but she's becoming so elegant like her auntie!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks all. Yes, I'm sad to say Tori doesn't have much of a puppy look anymore. I'm amazed at how quickly the transformation happened. At 6 mos. old she was still very puppy looking, now at 8 mos. old she looks grown.

Kimberly~ She does look _very much_ like Auntie Hillary. Elegant, indeed!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

hi I think tori is so cute


----------

